# ewe bagging up



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

I just got home from an out of town training and my hubby tells me that the ewes are getting full udders. As new shepherds, I'm hoping you all can guide me a bit here. What do I need to watch for, and when/how do I intervene? I chose Shetlands because I've read they do pretty well on their own and need little intervention, but I'd like to know when to step in... Thanks!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

When is not always black and white. If a ewe hasn't lambed within an hour of starting (and you'd have to be lucky enough to note that!) I'd be sticking around to be sure she isn't having trouble. Obviously pushing with no result/progress over 20 minutes is a time to intervene. How is trickier, clean hands with no jewelry/ watches, some old towels are useful, small hands help alot. Breech births require you to push the lamb back in and turn it around so it comes out front feet first. Thats a pain but even worse are twins tangled twins coming together. Find a head and follow down the top of the neck and then down each side to seperate front legs. Tangled and coming together is bad but not as bad as dead lambs that need to be pulled. But that's another topic.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I never caught one of my ewes lambing except one. They bag up and within a month, theres lambs come morning out in pasture with their ewes.
Ewes are like goats, they birth when they feel like it, not when your waiting for it. LOL

The one ewe I saw lamb was one that prolapsed 1 week early. The vet ended up pulling the lambs in an attempt to save my favorite ewe, but her uterus tore and the vet couldn't find a tear when he examined her, but he warned it may of happened. It was a bad situation for her from the start. Everything that can go wrong with a prolapse did.
We lost her 24 hours later but we saved the lambs!! We did not expect that being early but they struggled through.
Both ram lambs. 
* The ewe had no tail. The breeder we got her from over docked all their sheep. I will never again buy a ewe with no tail! There should be some tail so they dont loose the muscle they need to prevent many types of prolapse.
Prolapse can also be genetic. It can also be rectal and even happen in lambs.
Our ewe definitely had an over docked tail though. Even the vet knew right away it was done wrong. There wasn't even a bump where the spine ended. Just terrible. She was the first sheep I ever bought.

I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep an eye on them and expect some morning to find little ones up and about.


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

OK, thanks! No watches - got it ;0) 

Within a month? Here I thought it would be any minute... I'm going to get impatient now.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mommahen2four said:


> OK, thanks! No watches - got it ;0)
> 
> Within a month? Here I thought it would be any minute... I'm going to get impatient now.


Some of mine bag up 4 weeks early. Others bag up a couple of days AFTER giving birth. 

Just keep an eye on them , and RESIST the urge to "help" unless you see a very obvious problem


----------



## PA Katahdins (Oct 8, 2008)

Some of mine bag up a month or so ahead of time and others like one that lambed today had bagged up very little. Are your shetlands on their first lambing? With my ewes, they usually dont bag up very much before lambing when it's their first go around.


----------



## Shannonmcmom (Jul 18, 2005)

Some of mine also have big bags for a month.... The first time we were lambing it made for a long month.... I am sure the ewe thought I was nuts coming to check her vulva and look for anything dripping... only to be peed on....lmao...

I usually look for when they drop.... That seems to be more accurate than them bagging up. Also if they seem to be off on their own....

Sometimes people say that they go off their feed but mine never have.... I think it is just eating around others that they tend to not want to do. If we are giving grain they will even try to come if they are in labour...


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

Keep you fingernails trimmed short, too.


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

One lamb!!!!! How do I know if there is another that I need to watch for and assist with?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

You should watch her for signs of pushing or any additional birthing goo passing. If the ewe fails to care for the single or have milk that can be a sign too. Just look for the ewe to be in some distress minor or otherwise. It isn't perfect the ewe could still have a twin in there and do well, its just the chance you take.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I just had 3 ewes drop lambs without showing any bag at all. One had a singleton lamb and when her milk came in, she became engorged. She hurt too much to allow the lamb to nurse. I've been hand milking her for a few days and finally the lamb is on her now. 
So, udders are another thing to check after the babies arrive. Too much milk can be as much of a bother as not enough.


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

It's a boy! he-he - our first lamby.

OK - I saw him getting up under her and bumping and suckling, but how do I know if he's getting milk or not??? And, the placenta's on the ground and she doesn't seem to be laboring anymore, so I'm assuming she's done...?!?!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mommahen2four said:


> It's a boy! he-he - our first lamby.
> 
> OK - I saw him getting up under her and bumping and suckling, but *how do I know if he's getting milk or not*??? And, the placenta's on the ground and she doesn't seem to be laboring anymore, so I'm assuming she's done...?!?!


Milk her by hand just enough to make sure it's flowing.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on the lamb! Is he wagging his tail as he's nursing? They do that when they're getting milk out. That's a good sign.

Reminder - photos are always welcome here, especially ones of lambs.

Peg


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh, his little tail is going crazy :banana02: I've never seen anything move so fast! And, it's sooo cute - it's white against his darker body so it really stands out as it waggles all over!

I don't think Lapacho will let me milk her - she's pretty skittish, so I'll have to hope the tail thing is accurate.

I'll post pics when I can figure out how :bash: :help: I'll start another thread so I can get some folks who speak Shetland to help me identify his markings properly


----------

